# Romarsan ha superado los 4000...!!!



## valdo

*Hola, Romi*
Muchas felicidades, querida amiga y muchas gracias por tu valiosa ayuda. No cabe la menor duda que eres una de las/los imprescindibles del foro. No imagino que haría sin ti y sin tus valiosas y excelentes aportaciones y sugerencias. Espero que vayas a ayudarme también en lo venidero...!!!​ 
Te mando un besote grande desde Letonia!!!

Conde​


----------



## silvia fernanda

*Hola Rosalía*
*Wow, querida amiga.*
*Qué rapidez la tuya.*
*Muchas felicidades y mil gracias por tu siempre valiosa ayuda*
*Un beso*
*silvia*


----------



## Tampiqueña

_* ¡Muchas Felicidades Querida Ro! *_​ 
_*Batiendo todos los récords, arrasando con todas las marcas, abriendo camino para los que vendrán... Eso haces todos los días, con dulzura, amabilidad, generosidad y grandes dosis de simpatía e inteligencia .*_​ 
_*Y para que no creas que vengo con las manos vacías, de México con amor: *__*Eduardito*__* y *__*Valentino*__* me acompañan para darte "besos medicinales".*_​ 
_*¡4,000 abrazotes con todo mi cariño!*_​ 
_*Beatriz*_​ 

Nota: Estoy segura de que nuestros amigos del foro son mucho más guapos (pero como no quieren mandar fotos...¡qué se le va a hacer! a conformarse con las fotos de los que son menos tímidos )​


----------



## alacant

Was that a bird, was that Concorde, or was that Ro!!!!
 
It was RO, and every one of her posts were helpful and kind, and as a researcher she's terrific!!!
 
Congratulations, my friend, thank you for all your help.
 
Nos vemos pronto para el agua de Valencia,
 
Big hugs, Janice and the seagull


----------



## romarsan

*Valdo*: Querido Conde, muchas gracias por el detallazo. Sabes que me encantan tus hilos, siempre aprendo algo nuevo en ellos. Claro que voy a seguir participando en ellos, disfruto un montón haciéndolo. Un besazo, amigo.


*Silvia*: Gracias guapa. Te he tomado cariño mientras intercambiamos versiones de tus preguntas. Eres un encanto.

*Tampi:* Preciosa. Siempre es un placer coincidir contigo, traduciendo, bromeando, como sea. No me hubiera importado que vinieras con las manos vacías, lo importante es que estés tú, pero no te voy a negar que me ha conmovido que vinieras con esa receta, solo de imaginarmelo me siento mejor . Jolines con Eduardito, que fotogénico es...
Un besazo


----------



## romarsan

alacant said:


> Was that a bird, was that Concorde, or was that Ro!!!!
> 
> It was RO, and every one of her posts were helpful and kind, and as a researcher she's terrific!!!
> 
> Congratulations, my friend, thank you for all your help.
> 
> Nos vemos pronto para el agua de Valencia,
> 
> Big hugs, Janice and the seagull


 
¡¡¡¡Janice, mi gaviota favorita!!!!

Un placer tenerte en mi fiesta.
Tengo ganas de que vayamos a tomar el agua de Valencia juntas, como researcher de lugares divertidos no tengo precio 

Besos
Ro


----------



## lamartus

*4000 felicitaciones por tu postiversario.*


Con foreros como tú da gusto estar por aquí*.​

* Disculpa la poca elocuencia pero la falta de sueño ya hace estragos en la cabeza .


----------



## romarsan

lamartus said:


> *4000 felicitaciones por tu postiversario.*​
> 
> 
> Con foreros como tú da gusto estar por aquí*.​
> 
> 
> * Disculpa la poca elocuencia pero la falta de sueño ya hace estragos en la cabeza .


 

Gracias guapa. Valoro en mucho que me hayas dedicado parte del poquito tiempo que deja libre un bebé. Un besito para ti y otro para la preciosidad de la casa.


----------



## Namarne

¿Pero estamos celebrando aún tus 3.000, o son ya los 4.000?  
Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad, única de verdad. 
*¡Felices 4.000 y muchos más!* 
Jordi 

(Esta vez el Conde no se equivocó a la hora enviar besitos, y además "besote grande", ¡menos mal!)


----------



## romarsan

Namarne said:


> ¿Pero estamos celebrando aún tus 3.000, o son ya los 4.000?
> Muchas gracias por tu amabilidad, única de verdad.
> *¡Felices 4.000 y muchos más!*
> Jordi
> 
> (Esta vez el Conde no se equivocó a la hora enviar besitos, y además "besote grande", ¡menos mal!)


 

*Hola Jordi,*
*¡Que alegria verte en la fiesta!*
*A mi también me encanta encontrarme contigo.*

*P.S. Jejeje, un caballero jamás se queda con algo que no le pertenece *


----------



## Antpax

Wow, la xiqueta més ràpida al oest del Turia. 4.000 posts ja, quina rapidesa, i tots bons que és lo més important. Un petó molt fort des-de els madriles.

Salut. 

Ant.

Crec, que no cal dir que Valdo, Jordi i jo som molt més guapos que els amics de la Tampi.



Wow, la chica más rápida al oeste del Turia. 4.000 post ya, qué rapidez, y todos buenos que es lo más importante. Un beso muy fuerte desde los madriles.

Saludos.

Ant

Creo que no hace falta decir que Valdo, Jordi y yo somos más guapos que los amigos de Tampi.

Coño, que se me olvidaba, ahí van unas birras.


----------



## romarsan

Hola Ant 

Moltes gracies xiquet,
Por supuesto que no hace falta decir que vosotros sois más guapos, eso lo sabemos todas. Estando vosotros ahí no nos hace falta ningún famosillo del tres al cuarto.

Un besazo


----------



## alexacohen

Antpax said:


> Crec, que no cal dir que Valdo, Jordi i jo som molt més guapos que els amics de la Tampi.


 
Chicas, podéis juzgar por vosotras mismas: 

Valdo, Namarne y Antpax.

¿Desmerecen a Eduardito y Valentino?

Felicidades, Ro. Por poco se me pasa. Menos mal que Tampi me conoce y está aquí para darme en los morros cuando me olvido de algún cumple.

Besos


----------



## romarsan

alexacohen said:


> Chicas, podéis juzgar por vosotras mismas:
> 
> Valdo, Namarne y Antpax.
> 
> ¿Desmerecen a Eduardito y Valentino?
> 
> Felicidades, Ro. Por poco se me pasa. Menos mal que Tampi me conoce y está aquí para darme en los morros cuando me olvido de algún cumple.
> 
> Besos


 
Hola guapa,
Wow, a ti te han enviado fotos personales, a mi ni flowers 
Menos mal que tú, como buena amiga las compartes 
Y recuerda "sombra aquí y sombra allá, maquillaté..." 
Besazo


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Todo es tan rápido, que casi llego tarde!!, ¡¡felicitaciones Rosalía por los 4.000!!


----------



## romarsan

Muchísimas gracias Inés.
Es un placer compartir hilos contigo.
Besos


----------



## Priss

FELIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICIDAAAAAAAADES ROMARS!!!!!!
HABEMOS MUCHAS PERSONAS AGRADECIDAS POR TU AYUDA Y SIMPATIA.
Y YO ME CUENTO EN LA LISTA. 
HA SIDO UN GUSTO ENCONTRARTE EN LOS FOROS.
MIRA ESTE BONITO QUE TE TRAJE... 

ABRAZOTES DESDE CUENCA EC.​


----------



## romarsan

*PRISS, GUAPA, GRACIAS*

Y gracias también por el cachorrito de oso, ese toque de ternura lo valoro en mucho

Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## Namarne

alexacohen said:


> Valdo, Namarne y Antpax.


Bueno, Alexa, ya que nos has descubierto tan impunemente, me permitirás que haga lo propio... 
Alexa 

(No sabía que nos veías con tan buenos ojos, Ale. Supongo que esa foto tuya que me enviaste y que doy ahora a compartir sería de verdad...)  

Rosalía, perdona, esto estaba fuera de guión...


----------



## romarsan

Namarne said:


> Bueno, Alexa, ya que nos has descubierto tan impunemente, me permitirás que haga lo propio...
> Alexa
> 
> (No sabía que nos veías con tan buenos ojos, Ale. Supongo que esa foto tuya que me enviaste y que doy ahora a compartir sería de verdad...)
> 
> Rosalía, perdona, esto estaba fuera de guión...


 
Jejeje, yo la única foto que tengo de ella es de cuando fuimos al Caribe, pero sin permiso no te la puedo enviar


----------



## Tampiqueña

alexacohen said:


> Chicas, podéis juzgar por vosotras mismas:
> 
> Valdo, Namarne y Antpax.
> 
> ¿Desmerecen a Eduardito y Valentino?
> 
> Felicidades, Ro. Por poco se me pasa. Menos mal que Tampi me conoce y está aquí para darme en los morros cuando me olvido de algún cumple.
> 
> Besos


 
Por algo decía yo que los amigos del foro son más guapos y eso que a mí no me han mandado fotos . Por cierto me parecen conocidos, ¿por qué será? 

Se acaba el paréntesis musical, a seguir con tu fiesta Ro preciosa .

¡Besos!

Nota: ¿Aquí también la borran a una por off-topic? 
Nota 2: Ant, ustedes están por encima de todos los horrorosos actores que yo pueda adjuntar en mis felicitaciones .


----------



## romarsan

Ant, ¿Te están tirando los tejos desde todos los ángulos o es una apreciación mia subjetiva?


----------



## fsabroso

*Rosalía Felicidades!*

Me auno al placer de todos los demás amigos, saludando y agradeciendote por todo la ayuda que siempre estas dando en los foros.

Tu ayuda es de mucho valor para todos y más por el cariño que muestras en ello.
*
Muchas Gracias y Feliz 4k*!!!!!!


----------



## romarsan

*Bienvenido Fsabroso*

*Muchas gracias por unirte a la fiesta con el resto de amigos*

*Gracias por los bombones*
*¡que buena pinta tienen!*

*Un abrazo*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Priss said:


> ​MIRA ESTE BONITO QUE TE TRAJE... ​


Que hermosura...eso si es un regalote...

Hola Rosalia, como has estado...bueno pero que pregunta,  eso ya está visto, con esos mangasos en tu fiesta, y todas tus amigas del foro, disculpa por llegar tarde, estaba en una entrega de premios! pero aqui estoy para darte tus 4000 abrazos... no podia faltar, y vine acompañada, te envio las pruebas ya que ahora al parecer aqui todo debe tener fundamento gráfico 




Besitos y abrazos,espero seguirte encontrando en el día a día, con tus aportes tan acertados, amables y divertidos...

Saludos cordiales desde Venezuela
Rosangelus 

Pd: con el permiso de la concurrencia...Jorge, no sabía que eras tan guapo, creo haberte visto en alguna parte


----------



## romarsan

*Wow Rosangelus...*​ 
*¡No me digas que el premio era Brad!*​ 

*¿Como está? Hace mucho que no quedamos *​ 
*¡Que alegria verte por aquí!*
*Gracias bonita*
*Un beso*​


----------



## Vampiro

Queridísima Rosalía.
Llego tarde, claro, pero acá estoy.
Acabo de volver de vacaciones y me encuentro con que has pasado la barrera de los 4000 en mi ausencia...
Nada que decir de tus aportes, ya está todo dicho; y de tu simpatía y sincera amistad.
Por mi parte este foro no sería lo mismo sin ti.
Eres muy, muy, especial.
Un beso enorme.

Eduardo.


----------



## romarsan

Querido Vampiro,
¡Que alegría que hayas vuelto!
Bueno, suena a mala amiga alegrarse de que se te hayan acabado las vacaciones  pero lo cierto es que la hipocresía nunca fue mi fuerte 
Un besazo
Ro


----------



## polli

*MUCHAAAAAAS FELICITACIONES POR TUS 4000, RO!!!!*


Veo que estás teniendo un gran festejo, y que no ha faltado nadie!. 
Es lo que te merecés por tu simpatía y la alegría que le das todos los días al foro, además de toda la ayuda, obviamente.
Muchos besos para vos, no traje acompañante, pero si hace falta otro buen mozo, me avisan que busco alguno por acá y lo llevo.
Paula


Tampi: veo que tus amiguitos Valentino y Eduardito siguen con vos desde el otro día..., , supongo que a Hugh lo habrás soltado, si no, es competencia desleal!!!!


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Rosalía...

Simplemente ¡Felicidades! Un pequeño regalo... que te haré llegar con un colega... 

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## Eugin

Bueno, esta vez no llego taaaaan tarde!!! 
Pero por si acaso, vengo preparada con mi compañero, en caso de que falte alguien más para que este festejo se ponga más interesante!!!   (muchachos, no se pongan celosos..... si tuvieran los dólares que tienen estos personajes, también se verían así de "gorgeous".... ) 

Te felicito, Rosi, y espero coincidir más veces contigo!! 

Un abrazote,


----------



## Kibramoa

*Felicidades Ro,* 

A ver, ¿qué falta en esta fiesta?  
 Aquí traigo algo para brindar y algo para compartir con los amigos. 
 Por lo que leo, cada quien vino con un acompañante. 
 ¡Qué gran taco de ojo!!*  
​

 *Así decimos en México = eye candy 
**Erasmo, pero te has tardado en presentar al "_colega_".


----------



## romarsan

* POLLI  PRECIOSA *

*TAMPI ESTÁ ROMPEDORA Y DESDE LA OTRA NOCHE  NO HA SOLTADO A SUS CHICOS FAVORITOS*


*NO TE PREOCUPES DE TRAER A NADIE, SEGURO QUE NUESTRA AMIGA NOS CEDE ALGÚN BAILE CON UNO DE SUS ADMIRADORES.*

*MUCHOS BESOS AMIGA*​


----------



## romarsan

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> Rosalía...
> 
> Simplemente ¡Felicidades! Un pequeño regalo... que te haré llegar con un colega...
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VENIR A LA FIESTA ERASMO,

La flor me gustaría que me la dieras tú y que aprovecharamos para charlar un rato

Un abrazo​


----------



## romarsan

Eugin said:


> Bueno, esta vez no llego taaaaan tarde!!!
> Pero por si acaso, vengo preparada con mi compañero, en caso de que falte alguien más para que este festejo se ponga más interesante!!!   (muchachos, no se pongan celosos..... si tuvieran los dólares que tienen estos personajes, también se verían así de "gorgeous".... )
> 
> Te felicito, Rosi, y espero coincidir más veces contigo!!
> 
> Un abrazote,


 

*EUGIN   GUAPA*

*¿DONDE CONSEGUIS ADMIRADORES COMO ESOS?*
*¡DE HOY NO PASA QUE ME DIGAIS TODAS A QUE PELUQUERÍA VAIS!*

*SEGUIREMOS ENCONTRÁNDONOS POR EL FORO*

*UN BESO*​


----------



## romarsan

Kibramoa said:


> *Felicidades Ro,*​
> 
> A ver, ¿qué falta en esta fiesta?
> Aquí traigo algo para brindar y algo para compartir con los amigos.
> Por lo que leo, cada quien vino con un acompañante.
> ¡Qué gran taco de ojo!!*
> ​
> 
> 
> *Así decimos en México = eye candy
> **Erasmo, pero te has tardado en presentar al "_colega_".


 

*JEJEJE KIBRAMOA*
*¿VISTE CUÁNTO HOMBRE SIMPÁTICO ?*

*PASA A LA FIESTA QUE TE ESTABAMOS ESPERANDO*
*UNA FIESTA SIN TI NO ES FIESTA*

*UN BESO GUAPA*​


----------



## Cecilio

*Enhorabona pels teus meteòrics 4.000 posts, Romarsan!!*​
Per cert, quin fil més animat. T'han dit coses molt boniques i jo m'afegisc a l'esperit general: efectivament, *Romarsan és una forera estupenda!*

Ens veiem pels fòrums!

Un bes des de València cap a València!


----------



## romarsan

Cecilio said:


> *Enhorabona pels teus meteòrics 4.000 posts, Romarsan!!*​
> 
> 
> Per cert, quin fil més animat. T'han dit coses molt boniques i jo m'afegisc a l'esperit general: efectivament, *Romarsan és una forera estupenda!*
> 
> Ens veiem pels fòrums!
> 
> Un bes des de València cap a València!


 
BIENVINGUT CECILIO

Com que vius tan prop quan he obert el WR el bes ja havía arrivat 

Gracias, pasa y unete a la celebración

Un beso​


----------



## RIU

Hola a tots,

Moltes felicitats Rosalia. Si no us fa res, vinc amb un amic, indubtablement més guapo que jo.

Una abraçada.

RIU


----------



## romarsan

RIU said:


> Hola a tots,
> 
> Moltes felicitats Rosalia. Si no us fa res, vinc amb un amic, indubtablement més guapo que jo.
> 
> Una abraçada.
> 
> RIU


Jajaja, Riu si que es guapo el teu amic, si

Dile que pase y que se una a la fiesta.
Pero lo que de verdad me alegra es que hayas venido tú.
Un abrazo​


----------



## aceituna

Pero Rosalía, chiquilla, descansa un poco... Me descuido cuatro días y hala, ya has hecho tropecientos posts más... y encima posts interesantes, útiles y llenos de simpatía... *¡¡CUÉNTANOS TU SECRETO!!*

*¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES Y MUCHAS GRACIAS!*​ 
*Y 4000 BESAZOS DE CHOCOLATE*​ 
​ 
Inés


----------



## Fernita

*Ay querida Rosalía... *
*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡MUCHÍSIMAS FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*¿Podrás algún día perdonarme por*​ 
*no haber venido antes al festejo???*​ 
*No sé en qué ando que no *​ 
*vi las Congrats pages...*​ 
*Debe de ser el despiste de siempre...*​ 
*Y si ya te felicité (aunque me fijé y*​ 
*no figuro) no importa.*​ 
*NO ESTARÍA DE MÁS HACERLO *​ 
*DOS VECES PORQUE TE LO*​ 
*MERECÉS POR SER COMO SOS.*​ 
*Esto es lo que te ganaste por trabajar tanto, para que descanses un poquito:*

*aquí.*

*Cariños y más cariños,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Jaén

Caramba! Tantito me descuido, y ya pasaste los 4,000!! Discúlpame, Xiqueta!!! 

Pero por lo menos, ahora apenas van 15 posts más (16... 17... si demoro en poner esto online, me ganas de nuevo!)

Feliz 4,000 posts, y espero llegar a tiempo para los próximos 1,000! Para celebrarlo, unas *rosas rojas*. Espero que te gusten!

Besos!

*Alberto*. (Yo mismo, solito  Salí guapo, verdad?? )


----------



## UVA-Q

OOhhh Ro!!!!!!! Creo que he llegado a la "torna-fiesta" (así llaman en México a las post-fiestas), lo siento mucho , esto me pasa por meter la cabezota en el trabajo. 
Pues ya te han traído animadores, acompañantes, bebida, alimentos, pues no se me ocurre otra que un regalito de iluminación. Espero te guste .

Muchas Gracias por esos *4,000* posts!!!! Niña!!! que nos tienes mordiendo el polvo!!!, gracias nuevamente!!!

Un abrazo
UVA-Q

_Alberto__, que sí saliste muuyyy guapo, pues ya __llegué__ para hacerte compañía  Tardé hoooras poniéndome guapa, ¿cómo quedé?_


----------



## Jaén

UVA-Q said:


> _Alberto__, que sí saliste muuyyy guapo, pues ya __llegué__ para hacerte compañía  Tardé hoooras poniéndome guapa, ¿cómo quedé?_


Guauuu! La espera valió la pena!



Besos, guapa!!!!!!!!!


----------



## romarsan

*ACEITUNA, PRINCESA*

*BIENVENIDA*

¡Si es que me encanta participar en vuestros hilos!

Gracias por venir
Un beso


*FERNITA*

¡Que alegría verte por aquí!

¿Viste cuántas cosas han traido los amigos?

Pues pasa y acomodate
Voy a por algo fresquito para ti
y vuelvo enseguida
Un beso guapa​
P.S. Jejeje, de camino al bar me pegaré un remojón en la piscina maravillosa que me has traido​


----------



## romarsan

* LA RANITA PRINCIPE *

Estás guapísimo en la foto, 
pero ha venido Miss Piggy
y está preciosa, así que no me harás caso 

¡Que alegria que hayas venido
Besazo


*UVITA PRECIOSA*

¡Qué bonitos juegos artificiales!

Me encantan, así que voy a quedarme un ratito disfrutándolos.
Un beso guapa​


----------



## romarsan

Jaén said:


> Guauuu! La espera valió la pena!
> 
> 
> 
> Besos, guapa!!!!!!!!!


 

¿Y yo qué? 
Es broma guapo. Haceis una pareja genial


----------



## Jaén

romarsan said:


> ¿Y yo qué?
> Es broma guapo. Haceis una pareja genial


Bueno, es que con tantos galanes (Valdo, Erasmo, Eduardos (ya hay dos!), Ants, Brats y anexas) disputando a las bellas presentes, pues yo no me quedo atrás y también voy "a por la mía" - como dicen en España .


----------



## romarsan

Ahí Albertito ¡duro y a la cabeza! 

Un besazo guapo


----------



## speedier

Hi Romarsan, let me be the first ............. oh, ...... erm, twelfth? to congratulate you on achieving 4000 posts. 

Seriously, thank you so much for all the time and effort you have put into helping me.  It is very much appreciated.  

And there are countless others out there whom you've helped who would be flocking to congratulate you if only they knew about this thread.  I'd best go and tell them all!


----------



## romarsan

* HI SPEEDIER *

¡Que alegría verte por aquí!
Espero que sigamos intercambiando ayuda
y, sobre todo, espero seguir disfrutando de tu amistad
Un abrazo​


----------



## UVA-Q

romarsan said:


> ¿Y yo qué?
> Es broma guapo. Haceis una pareja genial


 
Tranquis Ro!!!! ya tienes muchas parejas, hasta puedes turnar por hora!!!!!


----------



## UVA-Q

Jaén said:


> Bueno, es que con tantos galanes (Valdo, Erasmo, Eduardos (ya hay dos!), Ants, Brats y anexas) disputando a las bellas presentes, pues yo no me quedo atrás y también voy "a por la mía" - como dicen en España .


 
¿Qué vamos a bailar?


----------



## romarsan

UVA-Q said:


> ¿Qué vamos a bailar?


 
¡Que foto más chula!

Están guapísimos los dos 
 ¡MÚSICA MAESTRO! ​


----------



## Jaén

UVA-Q said:


> ¿Qué vamos a bailar?


*Música maestro*!


----------



## krolaina

Después de la foto que ha puesto Alexa de Jordi creo que ya no soy la presidenta de su club de fans... chaquetero!! Y yo incitando a que la hormiga cante el himno del barça...

Rosalía MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!. Qué carrerón chica! eso está mu requetebien, pero respira, respira, que todavía tienes que dar mucha guerra!

Ah, guárdame uno de esos besos de chocolate de Inés eh? ni se te ocurra quedarte con todos!.

Yo te mando uno de estos.


----------



## romarsan

krolaina said:


> Después de la foto que ha puesto Alexa de Jordi creo que ya no soy la presidenta de su club de fans... chaquetero!! Y yo incitando a que la hormiga cante el himno del barça...
> 
> Rosalía MUCHAS FELICIDADES!!!!. Qué carrerón chica! eso está mu requetebien, pero respira, respira, que todavía tienes que dar mucha guerra!
> 
> Ah, guárdame uno de esos besos de chocolate de Inés eh? ni se te ocurra quedarte con todos!.
> 
> Yo te mando uno de estos.


 
*KROLAINA PRECIOSA ¡BIENVENIDA!*

*Pasa y disfruta del "piazo" baile que se está marcando Alberto con Miss Piggy (tengo la canciòn mientras escribo)*

*CHICOS ¡MENUDO FIESTORRO!*
*SOIS GENIALES*
*BESAZOS (DE CHOCOLATE PARA TI CAROL)*
*RO*​


----------



## Namarne

krolaina said:


> Después de la foto que ha puesto Alexa de Jordi creo que ya no soy la presidenta de su club de fans... chaquetero!!



(De todos modos, apreciada Carol, ¿no crees que ya pasó mi mejor momento? )


----------



## romarsan

PASA DE TOT JORDI

Las personas como tú siempre están en su mejor momento ​


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Después de la foto que ha puesto Alexa de Jordi creo que ya no soy la presidenta de su club de fans... chaquetero!! Y yo incitando a que la hormiga cante el himno del barça...


 
No te preocupes Jordi, que te mereces una presidenta mejor que la malqueda de la Kroli. Volvemos a recordar que la tenía que cantar era ella y no yo. 

Sabes que estás en tu mejor momento. Acuérdate de la foto que nos hicimos el último carnaval.

Un abrazo y otro para Ro, que para eso es su hilo.

Ant


----------



## Cubanboy

Hola. Mi querida amiga Romarsan. Muchas felicidades por tus 4000+. Hace rato que no intercambio PM contigo ni tampoco posts, pero sigo siendo tu amigo del otro lado del charco.
Muchos besos y flores para ti.
Saludos.
CB.


----------



## romarsan

Cubanboy said:


> Hola. Mi querida amiga Romarsan. Muchas felicidades por tus 4000+. Hace rato que no intercambio PM contigo ni tampoco posts, pero sigo siendo tu amigo del otro lado del charco.
> Muchos besos y flores para ti.
> Saludos.
> CB.


 

*BIENVENIDO CUBAN*

*¡Gracias por unirte a la fiesta!*
*Tu amistad está por encima del tamaño de cualquier charco*
*Un beso*​


----------



## UVA-Q

Jaén said:


> *Música maestro*!


 
¡Wow! Preciosa!!!!! Pero voy a tener que ceder la pieza a la festejada, después la repites y bailamos juntos!!!


----------



## Tezzaluna

Ro,​ 
I’m gone for two days and you reach another milestone! Way to go! Felicidades, guapa!​ 
Your postiversary party is so well attended, I’m slipping in a bit late, hoping you won't notice. ​ 
I'll just put this on the table. ​ 
I did not want to miss the opportunity to thank you for the help you always give so willingly, so cheerfully and so very graciously.​ 
Mil gracias, um, I mean, cuatro mil gracias por todo!​ 
Kisses across an ocean and a continent,​ 
TezzaLuna​


----------



## romarsan

MI QUERIDA TEZ

Sé que has estado con mucho trabajo estos dias
Pero, claro que notaba tú falta
¿Cómo no la iba a notar?
Ahora si chicos
Poned la música alto que va a comenzar el baile

Gracias guapa
Un beso​


----------



## frida-nc

Me tienes que perdonar también, querida Rosalía.
¡Es muy evidente que todo el mundo te tiene cariño!
Yo también, ¡que sigamos con la fiesta!


----------



## Moritzchen

Lo de siempre! Mis amigas están de fiesta y no invitan...!
Pero igual, muchísimas felicidades Rosalía.
Y acá agrego mi foto.


----------



## romarsan

frida-nc said:


> Me tienes que perdonar también, querida Rosalía.
> ¡Es muy evidente que todo el mundo te tiene cariño!
> Yo también, ¡que sigamos con la fiesta!


 
*FRIDA BIENVENIDA*

Muchas gracias por unirte a la fiesta
Me alegra mucho tenerte aquí con el resto de amigos

Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## romarsan

Moritzchen said:


> Lo de siempre! Mis amigas están de fiesta y no invitan...!
> Pero igual, muchísimas felicidades Rosalía.
> Y acá agrego mi foto.


 

*MORITZ ¡QUE ALEGRIA!*

Pasa, pasa, te tengo reservada una botellita de cava y unos bombones

¿Tienes alguna foto más reciente? 

Unete a la fiesta, algunos ya están bailando

Un abrazo
Rosalía​


----------



## speedier

Dearest Romarsan,

Let me be the first to congratulate you on reaching 70 posts on your congrats thread. Oops, 71 !

So whenever you are feeling down, just remember the depth of affection there is for you here in this forum.

You must be doing something right! 

All the best, and thanks again, from your Welsh friend.


----------



## romarsan

speedier said:


> Dearest Romarsan,
> 
> Let me be the first to congratulate you on reaching 70 posts on your congrats thread. Oops, 71 !
> 
> So whenever you are feeling down, just remember the depth of affection there is for you here in this forum.
> 
> You must be doing something right!
> 
> All the best, and thanks again, from your Welsh friend.



Querido Speedier,
Muchísimas gracias por tu amabilidad, por tu sentido del humor, por tu ayuda para mejorar mi inglés y, sobre todo, por estar ahí y ser mi amigo.
Un abrazo
Rosalía


----------



## Cristina Moreno

Queridísima amiga,

Lo siento mucho por la tardanza (¡ya has superado los 4100!) pero quiero agradacerte la ayuda que nos has ofrecido innumerables veces, y sobre todo, tu amabilidad que hace este foro más agradable.

¡FELICIDADES ROSALÍA, y GRACIAS POR TODO!

Te mando un ABRAZOTE...
¡Cuídate querida!


----------



## romarsan

* CRISTINA PRECIOSA* 

_MUCHAS GRACIAS POR UNIRTE A LA FIESTA_

_Para mi es siempre un gustazo coincidir contigo en el foro_

_Un besazo_
_Ro_​


----------



## chics

Ei... felicitats, Rosalia!


----------



## romarsan

chics said:


> Ei... felicitats, Rosalia!


 
Moltes gracies guapa
Besets


----------

